# South Bend IN. Blizzard



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are some shots taken the last few days. Had some pretty major drifting in spots. Some residentials drifted around the garages and walks. Had one commercial building where the drift was over our head. Spent a some time digging out so the door could be opened and then blasted through from the inside. 
Overall a pretty healthy storm Had a solid 12-14" spread evenly through the area. My blood pressure has finally dropped a little today so I thought it would be a good time to upload some pics.

Enjoy...
Oh, and no ridiculing on "I'd of put the snow here", or "That ain't snow, one time I plowed 60" straight for 10 days." It was a freakin blizzard so some stuff probably got a little messy. It is what it is...enjoy the pics.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

3 county plows stuck in culdesac. One got out and down the road, other two still burning the tires. 









The factory in a previous picture after we got it dug out.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 6.5 Chevy (Nov 3, 2010)

cool nice pics


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice clean work


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice pics man. I bet that was a job getting that factory door that was drifted in open.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah the factory door was fun. I usually don't take time for pictures but decided to bring the camera along this storm. We're heading back tonight to clean out some loading docks w/ a skid steer and move some piles around. Anybody say Spring???


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

thank you for posting, thoes are nice pictures.


----------



## qualitylawn (Feb 7, 2008)

what kind of snow blower do you use and what size?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

It's a toro Powerclear 210R I think. To be honest I would have to look to be sure I just bought a couple this year and haven't really used either. They did a he'll of a job with these drifts though. Best blower for $499 probably. For a 2 stroke I couldn't believe how well they lugged down. Quite a but of power for such a little unit.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Cleaning some docks and pushing back piles earlier tonight.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

NIce pictures. Looks like you do very nice work.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work wish we could get that kinda storm we would have work for weeks


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ksnow;1231271 said:


> Great work wish we could get that kinda storm we would have work for weeks


agreed! would love one of these to end the year


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Now listen, I really would have put the snow in the first pic over, LOL LOL Just kidding, great pics and you do one hell of a nice job. Thanks for posting I enjoyed them all


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice Pics!


----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice pics! So how close to live to Indiana? I noticed your profile says you live in MI. So do you have contracts for Indiana as well or did you just come down for the storm?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I have a ton of other pics from cleanup that I'll post later. Had a few small storms since then and I'm still trying to get caught up on some maintenance, invoicing, shop rat details, etc. 

Scag, I am right on the MI/IN line. About 99% of my work is in IN as I'm only 1/2 mile from there. My service area is actually about 10miles East of South Bend.


----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok, I was just wondering how that worked. Sounds like it works well for you!


----------

